# Bluray No Disk error



## SilentiiVir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey folks; I'm having an issue with my LG BD390 Bluray player where I will put in a disk (either Bluray or DVD) and it will give me a "no disc" error. This error is throughout all disks that I put into it. I have tried to restart it, hard boot the power source, checked the manufacturer's tech support help, but with no help; does anybody know a fix to this?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try a lense cleaner dust buildup could cause that.


----------

